# HELP! Win98 SE hang = Msgsrv32 (not responding)



## psient (Apr 10, 2004)

Hello Techguys:

I am using Windows 98 SE. For a long time this computer ran great!

I now have a problem with my computer. When the computer starts up I get to theWindows desktop partially loading and the system hangs/freezes . I can continue loading if I press Cntrl/Alt/Delete, select Msgsrv32 (not responding), end task. After this the desktop continues to load and I can use the machine. It always seems to do this at the same point.

However, the computer is unstable and sometimes locks-up . 

How can I eliminate/repair/fix this problem?

Thnks to all in advance.

psient


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a really tough problem to solve. It often has to do with sound related applications or drivers.

First try disabling any Windows "welcome" sound that may be enabled and test. This is done through the Control Panel > Sounds applet.

If that's not it, go to Start > Run: enter *msconfig* and uncheck the option to load the "startup" group.

If the error still occurs, re-enable it. If it doesn't, open the startup tab and re-enable half the disabled items until the error occurs again and try to isolate it.

If it occurs with the startup group disabled, you may need to remove and reinstall your sound drivers -- but you can test by opening the Device Manager and selecting your installed sound card and disabling it to see if the error still occurs.

Have a gander at this description of the issue:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000450.htm


----------

